# my first dermatologist visit



## kimmy (Apr 23, 2008)

i'm going to my doctor next friday to get a referral to a dermatologist. i hate doctors a ton...so i'm kind of nervous both for the initial visit and for the dermatologist vist but i'm almost twenty and i can't get my blemishes to go away. my skin was nice and clear until my last idiot doctor gave me something i was (and always have been) highly allergic to and i go hives really bad. my skin's been nothing but trouble since then.

but i digress. my question is: what do i expect from a dermatologist visit? i shouldn't wear any makeup to my appointment, right? do i need to tell him/her all the over the counter stuff i've tried?


----------



## Iridescence (Apr 23, 2008)

I wouldn't wear any foundation. I've been two the dermatologist 3 times and I have an appointment to go back in June because of Acne and I am almost 22. If you wear foundation, it doesn't help the specialist any with the situation! I wish you luck hun!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 23, 2008)

I usually go bare skinned, too and I go annually for a full skin check since melanoma runs in my family.  I would definitely have a list of things you've tried, that way he/she knows what won't work for you.  Also, you should tell him/her anything else you're allergic to or have sensitivities (you never know what is in these medications).  You might also have him/her check any suspicious moles or skin patches.  Late teens/early twenties is one of the fastest growing segments of skin cancer.  Hmm, I think that's about all!


----------



## Obreathemykiss (Apr 25, 2008)

I wouldn't wear foundation or blush, really.  She/he might see certain characteristics of your skin easier that way.  I went to one at the beginning of the month and it wasn't as awful as I expected!  They will likely load you up with lotion and cleanser samples.  What mine did was she had me undress and put one of those lovely medical vest things on.  She examined me head-literally (my scalp, face, ears) to toe.  She checked out every little mole that I have and saw a few red dots that are "age spots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





" but said no need to worry about cancer because I was in great condition.  I had Perioral dermatitis and she prescribed these pills, tetracycline for it and also said it would clear any pimples/blemishes as well.  Your doctor will probably do the same.  It was really fast too so you shouldn't worry!  Good luck!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah don't wear any makeup. Bring all of the stuff you use on your face or make a list of everything you've used including makeup in the past few months. Your doctor might not even give you a referral if s/he doesn't think it's problematic enough.

When I went I had a bit of moderate acne and mine gave me differin and my skin totally cleared up within a few months and now I barely ever get a zit. So they might just give you something weak that a dermatologist would be likely to get you to try first.


----------

